# ***OFFICIAL*** Kimbo Slice vs. Houston Alexander Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Kimbo Slice facing Houston "The Assassin" Alexander in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I'm stoked for this fight. 

Kimbo has much better movement, and utilizes his power in straight, inside-working jabs / uppercuts. 

HA is much stronger, but utilizes looping power shots, leaving himself vulnerable to inside or counter shots. 

I hate to say it, but I think Kimbo has the advantage here if he can survive the initial onslaught.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I got HA. I wanted to bet on it but theres nothing on the Vbookie yet.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Houston takes this and actually believe he is the more well rounded fighter, (Im not joking, quit laughing I did just use Houston Alexander and well rounded in the same sentence)


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I think Houston takes this and actually believe he is the more well rounded fighter, (Im not joking, quit laughing I did just use Houston Alexander and well rounded in the same sentence)


These two are going to come out banging. Both have much to prove in this fight. 

I agree, HA has far more experience and is more well-rounded, but its just going to be a slugfest. Kimbo by counter punches, early Round 1.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I just feel like Houston is th UFC's little side project. Didn't they even let him fight for a diferent org while signed with the UFC for more experience? Like damm they want this guy to succeed what better way to get his name out there then to knock Kimbo Slice out live on Spike.

stylisticly I don't think Kimbo has anything that Houston Alexander doesn't.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Jeez, I guess im the only one who has voted for Kimbo so far. I think Houston will connect with a decent shot and get over excited and end up getting caught. Houston gets pretty sloppy when he thinks he has the upper hand and he doesnt have the best defense normally (watch his fight with James Irvin if you need proof of that).


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

i got ya josh lol kimbo rd 1...but like i said i see it goin both ways


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

They both have average chins and good power, whoever connects 1st takes it imo.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hit the nail on the head Xerxes i just want to see how good kimbo could get cuz the will is there


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Houston needs a win, I doubt this will be the slug fest everyone is expecting instead I expect Houston to shoot early catch Kimbo off guard and unleash some viscous GnP.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Very possible Toxic....but you have to wonder what tricks kimbo will have after 6 months of training ...WHAT IF...Kimbo shoots ????? that would tickle the hell out of me lol


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Houston has a pretty brutal clinch game which i think he will use to KO Mr.Slice with a nasty knee to the chin in round 1.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

This fight should be happening in a back lane and only showed on youtube. Oh and I cant wait for this fight the winner of this should get the UFC contract and only fight James Irvin and Drew Mccfeddries repeatedly


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

I am so F'ing excited for this fight...embarrassed...but very excited. HA is my guilty pleasure.

;D


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> This fight should be happening in a back lane and only showed on youtube. Oh and I cant wait for this fight the winner of this should get the UFC contract and only fight James Irvin and Drew Mccfeddries repeatedly


I know this if off topic, but what the hell happened to James Irvin? The guy got destroyed by the Spider and seemed to disappear. Is he returning anytime soon?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Basically whoever has a 1" reach advantage takes this. This is a big fight for both these guys. Can't say i've been this excited for a fight, just from a wtf standpoint.


----------



## UFC_Griffen (Dec 3, 2009)

*Kimbo Wins*

They bolth are stand up brawling fighters, i personally think kimbos stand up is more well rounded then houstons.. houston in my eyes just throws bombs but if he connects the fight will be over.. witch i dont think will happen because kimbo is more smart on his feet in my eyes. Kimbo wins by KO in second round is my prediction.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> This fight should be happening in a back lane and only showed on youtube. Oh and I cant wait for this fight the winner of this should get the UFC contract and only fight James Irvin and Drew Mccfeddries repeatedly


i 100% agree with the last part


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Kimbo is gonna put them THANGS on um hahahahaha


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Whoever loses this fight will probably never be seen in the UFC again. If they were younger, I wouldn't mind but since they're pretty up there, I wouldn't be surprised if the loser retires.


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

I can def see this going either way. Kimbo landing and Houston being "done-datta", or Kimbo getting KTFO by clinch knee. I am VERY excited for this fight. If Kimbo lost the next 5, I'd still be excited to watch him fight the 6th for some odd reason haha.

I kind of see what the guy above posted with HA shooting, which might be the safe play but then again I think he wants to prove something by standing.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im with you PYN i just would rather see Kimbo go foward


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> Whoever loses this fight will probably never be seen in the UFC again. If they were younger, I wouldn't mind but since they're pretty up there, I wouldn't be surprised if the loser retires.


I guarantee if Kimbo loses this fight he will still be fighting in the UFC. No chance in hell they dont give him another fight if he loses. Hes just worth so much to have on a card.


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

didn't want to start another thread, but here is a short preview of the fight from cagetoday.com


----------



## SniperVII (May 27, 2007)

Good to hear that Kimbo has been training with ATT lately. I hope he has learned more with his ground game. This is should be the best fight of the nite IMO. Go Kimbo


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I like Kimbo, but I always thought he wouldn't make a good run in the UFC, so my opinion isn't biased. I reckon Kimbo takes it based purely on A)his TUF experiences and recent training with American Top Team and B) Houston's last 3 fights. Houston's been through it all already and Kimbo still wants to make it happen, so even though they're both old-ish, Kimbo has more incentive to win. Bound to be a (T)KO, and I wouldn't be so sure about Houston's clinch, Kimbo is a lot bigger than him and will probably power out of it. Houston reckons it won't be a fisty cuff brawl like everyone expects, but it'll probably turn into one. Wouldn't wanna bet on this one! I wouldn't say Kimbo has no chin cus of the Petruzelli(sp) thing, anyone can knock out anyone with the right velocity and angle etc, and I think most people have similar chin strength anyway.

It's an awesome card, especially as it's free! Even though it's on 5 days later in UK...


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ You should be able to dl the torrent or find the episode by Sunday afternoon, latest.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah but it's way better on TV, I'll just not go on a computer for a week so I don't know the results :S


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> I know this if off topic, but what the hell happened to James Irvin? The guy got destroyed by the Spider and seemed to disappear. Is he returning anytime soon?


http://mmajunkie.com/news/15732/kne...102-middleweight-bout-with-wilson-gouveia.mma

Irvin was suspended for methadone in his system, suffered an injury and was taken off UFC 98, same for UFC 102, had reconstructive surgery on his knee(s), and is expected to miss 6-10 months from August 2009.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Kimbo hittin the mitts at ATT under the eye of Howard Davis Jr....yyyyeeaaahhhh bbboooyyyy


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That thing doesn't work I get a forbidden page?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

How about now? if not can someone tell me what im doin wrong?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

If neither guy is knocked out in the first 20 seconds then the fight is going to probably degenerate into a horrible hugfest on the cage. Both of their gas tanks are suspect as are their chins. The major difference between them is that Kimbo doesn't have KO power.Houston by clinch uppercut KO in round one.

After the fight they'll have Goldberg ask "will Kimbo fight next week? Tune in and see!"


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

BWoods said:


> If neither guy is knocked out in the first 20 seconds then the fight is going to probably degenerate into a horrible hugfest on the cage. Both of their gas tanks are suspect as are their chins. The major difference between them is that Kimbo doesn't have KO power.Houston by clinch uppercut KO in round one.
> 
> After the fight they'll have Goldberg ask "will Kimbo fight next week? Tune in and see!"


Lol the only thing Kimbo really does have is KO power.


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

BWoods said:


> If neither guy is knocked out in the first 20 seconds then the fight is going to probably degenerate into a horrible hugfest on the cage. Both of their gas tanks are suspect as are their chins. The major difference between them is that Kimbo doesn't have KO power.Houston by clinch uppercut KO in round one.
> 
> *After the fight they'll have Goldberg ask "will Kimbo fight next week? Tune in and see!"*



HAHAHAHAHA :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody have the odds to this. Curious to see...


----------



## zambo93 (Jul 25, 2009)

Can't wait for this fight am a fan of both of these fighters. Want Kimbo to win in a good old brawl which I hope it will be.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

"The major difference between them is that Kimbo doesn't have KO power.Houston by clinch uppercut KO in round one."


Are you serious? not tryin to be a dick but come on bro what do you think he has been doin the past 6 months? If im wrong its gonna suck because H.A is at the end and Kimbo is just starting in UFC ...I think we are gonna see a totaly different Kimbo


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I think Houston takes this and actually believe he is the more well rounded fighter, (Im not joking, quit laughing I did just use Houston Alexander and well rounded in the same sentence)


Me too! Houston is gonna hurt Kimbos legs real bad!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> I guarantee if Kimbo loses this fight he will still be fighting in the UFC. No chance in hell they dont give him another fight if he loses. Hes just worth so much to have on a card.


Not really. If he gets TKO'd 3 times in a row(1st Petruzelli KO'ing him, then Nelson TKO'ing him, then IF Houston KO's him) people will begin to say he sucks and he's overrated.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

G_Land said:


> "The major difference between them is that Kimbo doesn't have KO power.Houston by clinch uppercut KO in round one."
> 
> 
> Are you serious? not tryin to be a dick but come on bro what do you think he has been doin the past 6 months? If im wrong its gonna suck because H.A is at the end and Kimbo is just starting in UFC ...I think we are gonna see a totaly different Kimbo


I don't think Kimbo has knockout power. He may be able to hurt Houston but that's mostly because dude has horrible standup, and that's all he's good at. Slice couldn't even put down James Thompson who is known for having a glass jaw and being a "gypsie remover."

I doubt he is going to learn anything on the ground, despite working on his BJJ at ATT. If he didn't want to learn from Bas Rutten then there's no way he's going to pick up anything useful anywhere else. Bas wrote the book for rounding out your skillset. 

I'm not really taking this fight seriously because it proves nothing of either guy. If either gets a KO then its because the other dude had a glass jaw, which has been proven for both of them. I doubt we'll see any ground game nor will we see a cardio war. 

I'm not trying to be a dick either, just being realistic. If I'm wrong about the fight on Saturday then feel free to rub it in my face. I'll admit that it could be very exciting, but with like everything else involving Kimbo as of late, the hype kind of sets us up for a huge letdown.

Looking forward to see if Kimbo will fight next week or not! Maybe he'll get a title shot! Tune in and find out!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> Not really. If he gets TKO'd 3 times in a row(1st Petruzelli KO'ing him, then Nelson TKO'ing him, then IF Houston KO's him) people will begin to say he sucks and he's overrated.


Doesnt mean people still wont pay to see him fight. All his fights have been some of the most watched mma fights ever. More viewers is more money for Dana. He's a sideshow.

Oh and Kimbo has knocked people out before I dont know how you can say he has no KO power. Just doesnt make sense. He has knocked people out in his street fight videos, may not be an mma fight but a KO is a KO. PLus Houston does have a suspect chin.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

You people are forgetting, whether Kimbo turns out to be good or just an average MMA fighter, he still brings in a lot of money. as long as he is making money for the UFC and is losing, they wont let him go to strikeforce or another organization.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Doesnt mean people still wont pay to see him fight. All his fights have been some of the most watched mma fights ever. More viewers is more money for Dana. He's a sideshow.
> 
> Oh and Kimbo has knocked people out before I dont know how you can say he has no KO power. Just doesnt make sense. He has knocked people out in his street fight videos, may not be an mma fight but a KO is a KO. PLus Houston does have a suspect chin.


Who has Kimbo knocked out? That fat rastaman that he got dropped by? The white dude he punched from behind when dude turned away and covered his eyes? Please don't tell me Tank Abbot or Bo Cantrel. Tank had already gassed and his chin isn't that great anyway and Cantrel flopped to the floor after getting punched in the armpit.

KO power to me means the ability of a fighter to put someone to sleep at any given moment with any single shot. This is what Rampage, Wandy, Rashad, Patrick Cote, and Houston Alexander (to name a few) have. Kimbo hits people as hard as he can, and he hits them hard, but he doesn't put people to sleep at a moments notice. He doesn't shut people off.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm pulling for Kimbo in this one, I'd just LOVE to see him whoop Houston, but like - I just don't think it'll happen. Either way it's clear the UFC wants Kimbo to win as they paired him up with someone with a ground game as non-existent as his own.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Who has Kimbo knocked out? That fat rastaman that he got dropped by? The white dude he punched from behind when dude turned away and covered his eyes? Please don't tell me Tank Abbot or Bo Cantrel. Tank had already gassed and his chin isn't that great anyway and Cantrel flopped to the floor after getting punched in the armpit.
> 
> KO power to me means the ability of a fighter to put someone to sleep at any given moment with any single shot. This is what Rampage, Wandy, Rashad, Patrick Cote, and Houston Alexander (to name a few) have. Kimbo hits people as hard as he can, and he hits them hard, but he doesn't put people to sleep at a moments notice. He doesn't shut people off.


lol the Tank KO is a perfect example of him knocking someone out. Like just because you hit them more than once to KO them doesnt mean its not a KO. Like f-ck man I have knocked someone out before with a punch and im tiny compared to Kimbo I just dont see how anyone can say he doesnt have KO power. Like really thats all he does have. How good you think Abbots chin is doesnt change the fact Kimbo knocked him out. But w/e think what you want to think Kimbo is probably going to get knocked out anyway this weekend.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I voted for Kimbo based on the sheer novelty of the idea, I'd like to see him for a while in the UFC with some actually mma training rather than just being a street brawler. That being said, HA may have a suspect chin, maybe questionable with his ground game and by some considered to be a win for Kimbo, I disagree. HA has more experience in the cage and has been in some tough matches. He also has more power andbetter standup skills than both Nelson and Petruzelli. I can see this ending badly for Kimbo, which is a shame because he seemed to be a likeable dude and is a draw on the card. Question I ask is if he does lose to HA, why would the UFC keep him and WHO does he fight than?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Honestly this talk about suspect chins and glass jaws is BS, most blokes over six foot tall with an average build and weight have KO power, it's not about people's chins. It's about the fact that you got two very big yet very athletic blokes throwing their shovel sized fists at each other with the intention of hurting people - it don't matter who you are, a well timed one of those punches will put you down. It's about weight and velocity - if a paper aeroplane hit you in the head at 5mph, you might not even notice it. If a steel girder hit you in the head at the same speed, it could do an awful lot of damage. And when these guys do go all night taking big shots and not going down, it's just sheer heart and determination, and you're basically asleep on you're feet and defending by instinct, cus you don't remember a lot by the end. Just what I reckon. Reason Chuck Liddell kept getting knocked out is cus he was too slow in his last few fights and had crap reaction time, not cus he can't take a punch.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fighting for a Big Mac haha I'd fight for a Big Mac they are a guilty pleasure, don't fight for a kebab though I tell from experience it's not worth it haha


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Alexander takes this. First round KO/TKO.
I don't believe Kimbo learned that much from TUF experience. Seeing him how happy/surprised he was when the coaches showed him some basic, begginers moves, made me realize how poor his level is.
I don't think he will get some flashbacks in this fights, thata will remember him of what his coaches taught him. When the bell rings, it will be the same old Kimbo.
Only chance he has, if Alexander comes out and does a stupid move like in the Irwin fight.
Best regards.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I'm excited for this fight..I think Kimbo can take this but i can also see Kimbo get Ko'd


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Huston via Tko (leg kicks). Im being serious as well.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Have I missed something?

Why is this fight at a catchweight of 215?

What's wrong with having the fight at Heavyweight? Kimbo has never cut in his life.

It doesn't make any sense to me. I know HA is a light heavy, but making it a catchweight surely makes it easier for HA right? He must walk around at 215 anyway?

HA could come in at 220 at Kimbo at 235/240. There have been lots more bigger gaps than this in fights before?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Reading through this, I stick to my original assessment: Kimbo is going to take this due to better stand up. 

To the Houston Alexander Fans: 

You forget, Kimbo beat a caterpillar that shot lasers from its eyes.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

its hard for me too pick, i wanna say houston but i could see kimbo catching him in the jaw and maybe knocking him out.


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Anybody have the odds to this. Curious to see...


one book has:

Alexander -260
Kimbo +200



odds + punchers chance :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

this will be a good fight


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

really looking forward to this. Kimbo by tko round 2


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

mac Danzig on this bout : 

Mac Danzig: I’m trying to think of a prediction that will further upset uptight fans and make them cry about how I supposedly don’t have a right to make fun of other fighters, but with this one, I’m drawing a blank. The only thing that comes to mind when I think of this matchup is, “Who cares?” Then I remember that people are intrigued by dumb matches, which is why we have matches like Butterbean vs. Tank Abbott and Jose Canseco vs. Hong Man Choi. The truth is, Kimbo could sell a fight to see Mr. Van Driessen. And what can you say? People just want to see a guy who beat up homeless folks in a boar storage lot compete in a sport with consummate professionals. They want to see what will happen, even though they know what the outcome will be. Kimbo will get his bread to feed his family despite having no business in the UFC and the fans will wholeheartedly pay for it. Now this is where people who like this goofball for some reason can grit their teeth at their computers and talk to each other about how Kimbo would “thump” me if he saw me in “da streets” … Eh, anyway, I think Houston should win this, but it’s just a fight after all and anything can happen. I suppose you can mark me down as “undecided” or just plain “unpopular.”


He Nail it on the head .


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

if only someone cared what the vegan douche has to say. Kimbo can sell a fight and you cant. Bye Bye


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

When the fight was made (we all knew about this weeks ago) I had a feeling that Kimbo could take it. As the fight gets closer I find myself picturing Houston Alexander winning by KO. 

They'll both come out fast, throw a few punches and then Alexander will get the clinch and land a few knees. 

Should be a good fight and it's almost guranteed to end with a KO.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> These two are going to come out banging. Both have much to prove in this fight.
> 
> I agree, HA has far more experience and is more well-rounded, but its just going to be a slugfest. Kimbo by counter punches, early Round 1.


 
Agreed...



Xerxes said:


> They both have average chins and good power, whoever connects 1st takes it imo.


I think it stays standing nd Kimbo is gonna get the better of the exchanging imo, not cuz i like Kimbo believe me, i just think he is more powerful and I see Houston kinda playing into Kimbo's game....hence this match up.....



Toxic said:


> Houston needs a win, I doubt this will be the slug fest everyone is expecting instead I expect Houston to shoot early catch Kimbo off guard and unleash some viscous GnP.


I dont see this Toxic, I think Houston gets sucked into striking....but at the same time, i wonder about Kimbo's knee??? That could be the issue....I got a Mill on Kimbo....:confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Houston has said he plans on forcing Kimbo to prove he is a mixed martial artists, sounds to me like he isn't planning on standing and banging.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Houston has said he plans on forcing Kimbo to prove he is a mixed martial artists, sounds to me like he isn't planning on standing and banging.


haha be so funny if Kimbo won by like armbar or triangle. That would be awesome.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Houston has said he plans on forcing Kimbo to prove he is a mixed martial artists, sounds to me like he isn't planning on standing and banging.


 
Then this def increases my thinking that Kimbo wins....one thing he can do is bang...Houston can too, but knowing Houston plans on banging makes me feel better.....I bet on Kimbo, nothing is going to make me feel better....:confused05:


----------



## SniperVII (May 27, 2007)

Looks like Kimbo will fight again in the UFC win or lose says UFC owner Lorenzo Fertitta. *White said in a text message to The Times that Slice's future in the UFC "depends on how he does" against Alexander, but UFC owner Lorenzo Fertitta has confirmed that Slice will fight again in the organization, win or lose.*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-spw-ufc5-2009dec05,0,1994637.story


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

isn't the fight tonight?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Johnni G said:


> isn't the fight tonight?


 
yeah....


----------



## cimufc1990 (Oct 27, 2009)

i think Houston 2nd round ko


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

HOUSTON ALEXANDER! he a DUN DATTA!


----------



## theyellowsub (Nov 19, 2009)

Someone's getting knocked out, I'm not to sure who but it will be sick.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

gotta go with the assassin on this one, that man is violent and will probally manhandle kimbo. ko in the first round


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

This week in the UFC: revisiting Quarry vs Starnes


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Round one. BOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dam Kimbo is bad......


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

not too surprised that Houston stuck to leg kicks but surprised he is that afraid to mix it up with Kimbo


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow...lol

Kimbo sucks. I'm glad I bet against him.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Im dizzy :eek02:


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

K'nell! That was a strange round


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

H.A is being a bitch


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

kick his ass kimbo


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Kimbo Kimbo Kimbo!!!

This is freaking awesome lol.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Holy Shit


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!! look at kimbo


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Yesssssssssssssss Finish The Fight Finish The Fight Come On



AHAHAHAH what a sweet way to go to commercials!!!!

I totally called that suplex, I wish everyone could see me rolling around on the floor like a maniac from that german suplex on.


Come out blazin for the 3rd Houston, it's your only chance


Man!!! Houston looks rocked EVERY time he gets hit. This guy needs to stop fighting, I think he has brain problems already for sure.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Holy shit


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

This is meant to be MMA?!?! Embarassing really.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Weirdest Fight Evar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn that was a good slam by Kimbo.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!! omg im starting to like kimbo!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Kimbo has got unreal strength.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kimbo def won the second....


----------



## Skylaars (Jul 13, 2009)

Kimbo is a beast.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Im actually impressed with Kimbo so far. I feel that much better for sticking up for him when others were saying he was gonna get worked over by Alexander on the feet and the ground LOLZ!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

so.... does kimbo fight at lhw or hw from here on in?


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

ATT has been a Godsend to Kimbo it appears, even if he doesn't win this.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

i guess that answers the shit talk of all those kimbo haters......is he the best? no but this shows he wants to learn!!!!!!


----------



## crunk32uk (Jul 31, 2009)

hell yeah. Kimbo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Blitzz said:


> Damn that was a good slam by Kimbo.


Yeah, I thought he killed Houston lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lmao! These guys suck so bad.


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

kimbo ....suplex .....holy shit


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This might be the most awkward fight I ever predicted even if Kimbo loses holy cow.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Hehehe im smiling like a crazy bitch right now. I love seeing Kimbo go for TD's.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

Nice Kick by Alexander,they both look Knackered now!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Houston should win.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Alexander looks like he is going to die.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Rofl, double hands on the knees at the end made me lol


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

geez, can't call it.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I still can't believe Kimbo went for a takedown and did a suplex.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

lol i started cracking up when the bell rang they just sunk down breathing for life at the same exact time lolol


----------



## Skylaars (Jul 13, 2009)

tough call


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

If Kimbo wins this fight and gets a contract he needs to get something done on his knee. It is obviously bugging him big time. If he does that and works on his cardio a little and keeps improving he could be decent.


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm going with Kimbo.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

come on give this one to kimbo, dude deserves it


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Dude was just making Hulk Hogan proud mang. Kimbo is the next TNA superstar you know...or so it seems lol.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

that was kinda weak


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Think Houston should win this, but can see Kimbo being gifted the decision. 

But WOW, thank god that's over. Neither guy deserves to be fighting in the UFC.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure who has it. Houston to get the pink slip tomorrow. Maybe even tonight. Joe silva's plan backfired and Houston stuck to his game plan. Great slam by kimbo


----------



## D12Eminem989 (Dec 6, 2009)

..........


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Kimbo Slice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

This was one of the worst fights in recent memory, horrible technique displayed by both men.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I know this was a freakshow but if Dream can get away with tons of them let's just smile at the one UFC put on. Kimbo in the weirdest way possible actually impressed me. BUt the dude has no future in the UFC in all seriousness.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Come on, it wasnt that bad.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually scored the fight a draw. Though if anyone won then Houston did.

Houston won rounds 1 and 3 to me and Kimbo got round two by 10-8. I don't see how one judge got 30-27 for Kimbo though.


----------



## MedicWanteD (May 27, 2007)

what a freekin' joke. Both guys need oxygen after that. No wonder Houston hasn't been in the UFC. the only highlight of the fight was when kimbo tossed houston.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

had did one ref give Kimbo the first round - he only threw 1 punch


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Funny how he throws punches. You;d never guess he was a backyward brawler all thse years. Zero technique whatsoever, so stiff.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Give it up Tito you bad twat. No. 1? At what? Having a huge head? Excuse maker?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> had did one ref give Kimbo the first round - he only threw 1 punch


It isn't like Houston did anything either... Just threw a couple weak leg kicks. 

I am guessing he gave him the round because of octagon control.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Houston is done in the UFC, absolutely done..4 in a row in the UFC


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

joe kiss Kimbo's ass enough :smoke01:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

My 500K on Kimbo was a nice payout!!!!


----------



## crunk32uk (Jul 31, 2009)

Kimbo Should have gone for takedowns the whole fight would have been an easy decision and he probably would have got the sub the way houston was defending. I would call this for Kimbo there was such inactivity in the first round that I would struggle to even give that to alexander. Round 2 and 3 to Kimbo.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I thought Kimbo won the second round. I dont have a clue how he could have won the first without landing a single strike especially when Houston did land quiet a few of his crappy leg kicks.

Houston's strategy was full of fail, cant say Ill be sad to see him get cut if thats what happens. At the same time I thought he won the points game.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Man I never liked kimbo that much and I bet on houston but damn that 2nd round was impressive for kimbo. His ground game and wrestling really improved. I think if kimbo didnt gas so hard in the 3rd he wouldve finished him.
The circling around was houstons game plan to tire kimbo out and kick him in his arthritis knee...pretty lame IMO.

I know kimbo will never have a belt but if he keeps improving I say why not let him fight on the lower cards.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

1st Round- 

Loretta Hunt scores the round 10-10
Brian Knapp scores the round 10-9 Slice
Mike Fridley scores the round 10-9 Slice 

2nd round-

Loretta Hunt scores the round 10-8 Slice
Brian Knapp scores the round 10-9 Slice
Mike Fridley scores the round 10-8 Slice 

3rd round-

Loretta Hunt scores the round 10-8 Slice (30-28 Slice)
Brian Knapp scores the round 10-9 Alexander (29-28 Slice)
Mike Fridley scores the round 10-9 Alexander (29-27 Slice) 

Got these from shitdog and if they are accurate it does make you wonder about the scoring. How can you score round 1 for kimbo? i dont think he threw a single punch or kick. 

Also a 10-8 round in round 3 is hard to believe aswell as it was farely close. Also please note I scored the fight for Kimbo just not in a crack headed manner like this.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I didnt see a brawl here...actually i saw ample opportunities to finish it standing for Kimbo and he simply didnt throw...pathetic....his ground is better but still weak and he cannot control his hips in mount....I put 500k on him though...LOL:thumb02:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

There's a word called octagon control, can you give a guy credit for running away for 5 minutes and kicking at the knee.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> 1st Round-
> 
> Loretta Hunt scores the round 10-10
> Brian Knapp scores the round 10-9 Slice
> ...


Well if you have to know, Loretta Hunt doesn't know shit about MMA. How the hell do you score round one 10-10 and both of the other rounds 10-8? the only way you can give round one to Kimbo is if you scored "Octagon Control" in his favor and discounted all of Houston's strikes because they did no significant damage. Either way it's just stupid.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

While kimbo did look way improved on the ground, let's keep in mind it was against Houston, so that doesn't say much. I wonder what's next for kimbo? He needs to get that cardio, that's for sure


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Robert Taylor said:


> You guys doubted kimbo from the jump and now you still talk shit about him. Come on!!! I don't see any of you in the ring fighting.


 
I put 500k on him dude...Im just saying there were ample opportunities to strike and engage a very tired Alexander.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I honestly thought that Dana White would announce Chuck Liddell and Kimbo Slice as the coaches for TUF 11--I knew it wouldn't happen but given DW's nuthugging of Kimbo, I wouldn't have been shocked. I say give Kimbo a small HW or a big LHW and let him fight on the undercard of an understacked show.


----------



## SniperVII (May 27, 2007)

It was good to see Kimbo get his first win in the UFC and also nice he has learned a ground game. I wonder who his next opponent will be. HMMM, I want to see a stand up striking battle next time


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought Kimbo won every round for sure. Round 1 he couldnt land anything cause HA was just running away the whole time. Pure Octogon control for Kimbo HA was being a p-ssy the whole round. Cant give a guy a round for running and throwing the odd weak ass leg kick.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> those "weak ass leg kicks" dropped kimbutt on his ass in the third.


Yeah but remember kimbo has arthritis in his leg so thats kind of a dirty ass way to try and win.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jcc78 said:


> those "weak ass leg kicks" dropped kimbutt on his ass in the third.


That doesnt mean sh-t. Those weak ass leg kicks didnt do anything in the first and he just ran the whole round. Kimbo took the first round. Droped in the thirs with them or not Kimbo won this fight hands down. I dont know how it can be seen any other way.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

If Kimbo didnt have those leg problems then he might have a decent future in mma, but Houston isnt even known for having incredible leg kicks and he was still able to drop him with just a few of them. Kimbo is gonna have a real hard time fighting any real heavyweights with real heavyweight power in there kicks. Put him in against Pat Barry and you will see the fastest leg kick finish in the history of mma. That kinda sucks, because it seems like Kimbo comes to fight and is really dedicated to improving as a mixed martial artist.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

honestly the replay made it look more like Kimbo was off balance on the one kick that dropped him more then really hurt.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> I thought Kimbo won every round for sure. Round 1 he couldnt land anything cause HA was just running away the whole time. Pure Octogon control for Kimbo HA was being a p-ssy the whole round. Cant give a guy a round for running and throwing the odd weak ass leg kick.


Then I think it would do you good to read the judging criteria. Octagon control is secondary to striking and seeing as Kimbo had a big fat goose egg in striking and grappling the criteria would require Houston to have landed no strikes.

I also dont feel Kimbo "controlled" shit. He just kind of stood in the center of the ring and penguin walked whatever way Houston went. 

I would have probibly gave the control to Houston in the first round because despite how boring, uninspiring and lame his game plan was Kimbo didn't make a attempt and/or was not able to stop it. Point blank Houston looked content to kick and back peddle and Kimbo looked content to let him.

There are only 2 legitimate scores for that round period. 
10-9 Houston, If you think he used kicks enough to score at all.

10-10 Not enough of anything to score from either fighter.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Kimbo!!

I'm glad that he won, I scored the fight for him and there were a few occasions when he really should have finished the fight. It was crazy seeing him get those big takedowns, getting full mount on Houston, taking his back and going for the choke. I thought this was going to be a first round knockout for someone, as did most people, how wrong we were!

It just didn't look like Houston Alexander out there last night which is a shame. He was circling so much that he forgot to attack and he didn't start to throw until Kimbo turned up the heat.

Houston will probably get cut now, a 2-4 record in the UFC and an unimpressive performance last night. 

I was laughing my ass off when Kimbo was trying to get the rear-naked choke. What odds could you get before the fight of Kimbo finishing the fight with a sub? I'm really starting to like the guy, training at ATT he is really trying to become a more well-rounded fighter.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Then I think it would do you good to read the judging criteria. Octagon control is secondary to striking and seeing as Kimbo had a big fat goose egg in striking and grappling the criteria would require Houston to have landed no strikes.
> 
> I also dont feel Kimbo "controlled" shit. He just kind of stood in the center of the ring and penguin walked whatever way Houston went.
> 
> ...


How about think about the term EFFECTIVE striking. Houston had absolutely no effective striking in that round. Nothing he just threw the odd weak ass leg kick that didnt do anything. Kimbo takes the round on octogon control. And maybe you should find out what octogon control is, cause when your just running the whole fight and not even letting your opponent catch you your not controlling anything your not engaging your just running this is not octogon control and people like houston and Machida should not be awarded because there "making" there opponent come forward thats just so stupid, there backpeddling.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd have given Kimbo the fight, easily, but my decision likely would have been split. I know some could see it as 'he essentially chased a running Houston' the entire first round, but it's clear that Alexander was working a game plan and landing effective leg kicks. He clearly won the first in my eyes. Lost the second big time. And the third could have gone either way... Kimbo with the take down, Houston with the knock down. Again, I feel Kimbo won... but by unanimous decision? Not so sure. Still, I've got no real complaints. Happy to see Slice proving that he wants to and CAN make progress.


----------



## christophsl7 (Dec 6, 2009)

*draw or win for kimbo*

the fight could have been scored several different ways 
round 1 10-9 houston 10-10
round 2 10-9 kimbo 10-8 kimbo
round 3 10-9 kimbo 10-10
it could have been a draw but i say kimbo won so not a bad decision it was a close fight so whats the problem with the decision it doesnt matter what judge scored what it was either a win for kimbo or a draw and because of how bad houston lost the 2nd i say it was a good decision


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought Kimbo looked pretty damn good in that 2nd round. The first round was one of the worst rounds of MMA I've seen, what on earth was Alexander doing? He was in there to either knock Kimbo out, or get his strange shaped head knocked off by Kimbo. He's terrible at implementing gameplans, and it was obvious he was going to gas doing laps of the octagon.

I loved Kimbo's massive slam on Houston in the 2nd round, looked so sweet. Forget Jon Jones, Kimbo's the man when it comes to slams :thumb02: =p I don't think he's ever going to be in title contention, but he proved he's learning, he looked to have gained some good knowledge on the ground and dominated Alexander there, and his stand-up looked decent.

Could have been a draw, could have been a Kimbo win, I personally scored it a Kimbo win. Be interesting to see who Joe Silva and the UFC give him next. I wanna see someone that's gonna stand with Kimbo and not bitch around in circles for 5 minutes, Cro Cop?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This fight was horrible. The majority of Kimbo's street brawls were better than this. I don't care how good the 2nd round was, the first and third rounds were just pathetic.

Man did Houston come in with a horrible gameplan - circle, circle, weak leg kick. Repeat. 

As far as I'm concerned, he's a bigger scrub than Kimbo. And if there was any speculation that Houston had a "questionable" ground game I think he answered it for us - his ground game is not questionable, its non existent. 

There is no place for these guys in the UFC.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Is this on youtube or something? Rly wanna see it.


----------



## nhgranite (Apr 10, 2007)

houston gave kimbo his neck on a silver platter and he never took it! someone teach kimbo how to guillotine and that fight was over in the 2nd.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

nhgranite said:


> houston gave kimbo his neck on a silver platter and he never took it! someone teach kimbo how to guillotine and that fight was over in the 2nd.


I dont think the position was really that good, his body was almost beside his neck so he would need to slip his body under alexanders. 

I am rooting for Kimbo, he is showing that he is dedicated to learning the ground game, I would have never thought we would see Kimbo attempting a full mount.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Kimbo showed yesterday that he really has improved. His ground attack was really good and he looks like he's got the general basics of bjj and wrestling down-pat. I was going crazy when Kimbo slammed Alexander on his upper back--and screaming when Kimbo attempted a submission and could have gotten if they weren't so close to the cage like that. I was disappointed in Houston in not engaging but the bright side is that we now see that Kimbo actually learned something since his fights on CBS and TUF. Still, it would have been cool for Kimbo to choke out Houston or even knock him out on his ass.

I think that Kimbo should go back up and fight heavyweights. He seems to struggles with weight cuts and it would be best if he put on a few pounds instead. The next fight should either be Matt Mitrione or James McSweeney (if they are signed to contracts). These guys are willing to stand and bang and in the case of McSweeney, the match would have that whole storyline of Kimbo ducking him initially. I doubt Kimbo can beat these guys at this stage but if he can, it would be one more reason to have Kimbo in the UFC.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> How about think about the term EFFECTIVE striking. Houston had absolutely no effective striking in that round. Nothing he just threw the odd weak ass leg kick that didnt do anything. Kimbo takes the round on octogon control. And maybe you should find out what octogon control is, cause when your just running the whole fight and not even letting your opponent catch you your not controlling anything your not engaging your just running this is not octogon control and people like houston and Machida should not be awarded because there "making" there opponent come forward thats just so stupid, there backpeddling.


How was his striking not(in the context we are talking about it)effective? I think you have a different definition of the word than the way its used in MMA. If a strike lands and is not grazing it scores as "clean", how "effective" it was and how much gravity it has is up to the judges, but they still are required to score a "clean" blow. 

I never said that they were power kicks but point blank if you are measuring his offence against no offence the outcome is simple.

I dont think either fighter controlled the octagon but if I had to pick one it would not have been kimbo in that first round. 

Did Kimbo come forward? I guess a inch or two he certainly never attempted to engaging either, not in that first round anyway.



> he just threw the odd weak ass leg kick that didnt do anything.


Still better than absolutely 0 offence at all and/or landing absolutely nothing, still wins you the round.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Houston landed very few good kicks in the whole fight, one of then landing Kimbo on his ass. The first round reminded me of a fight between Anderson Silva and some other bloke that got cut after this fight, He ran around the ring trying to avoid Silva and even went on his back trying to engage Silva on the ground instead of the standup. 

running around and away from your opponent the WHOLE round while throwing weak kicks doesnt solidify anything.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Where can you see this?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

slapshot said:


> How was his striking not(in the context we are talking about it)effective? I think you have a different definition of the word than the way its used in MMA. If a strike lands and is not grazing it scores as "clean", how "effective" it was and how much gravity it has is up to the judges, but they still are required to score a "clean" blow.
> 
> I never said that they were power kicks but point blank if you are measuring his offence against no offence the outcome is simple.
> 
> ...


kimbo definitely won 2 and 3. a leg chop knockdown doesn't neutralize kimbo's dominance on the ground in that fight


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im not debating round two or three.

I dont see how you could score round 2 for Houston but Ill have to re-watch it because I had round three as a very close round.

I don't have a gripe about Kimbo winning but it always seems like fans don't understand the scoring system or the officiating system.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I had him winning 2 and 3 and cashed in on 500k....


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I had him winning 2 and 3 and cashed in on 500k....


Little happy about the 500k are we. :thumb01:I would have never guessed that it would go to a decision, good job.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...The fight sucked...*

...I was disappointed with Alexander & the fight in general. Houston looked as if he was sparring around in the backyard with his Dad. Houston respected Kimbo WAY too much. I figured Houston's plan would be to chop at Kimbo's weak knee but he threw some weakass legkicks. The one good legkick he threw dropping Kimbo could have won Houston the fight. Alexander waited. He could have jumped all over Kimbo and finished him. 
...I can't understand why he didn't jump on him and pound Kimbo out. When he threw that 1 big legkick, it was like "Opps...sorry Dad,U OK??" That was Houston's worst performance. The only thing that was a little interesting is that Kimbo obviously has worked on his biggest hole. Alexander has no groundgame at all, so in general Kimbo's a baby learning how to walk. 
...Nelson's ground game is good. It's not top level like a Demian Maia or Thales Leites and he completely controlled Kimbo on the ground, trapping him. How could Kimbo ever beat a guy like Gonzaga at HW or Machida at LHW? Slice is at a catch weight which he'll never make 205 and The HW Division has some monsters that are tipping the scales at 265. 
...I think Kimbo is just gonna try and finish out his contract to feed his family. A don't see Kimbo getting in the mix for a title shot. I'm not a Slice hater, just a realist on his chances of becoming a Champion...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I dont think anyone can honestly say they expect Kimbo to hold a belt in his career, I am a Kimbo fan and think he is a fun guy to watch, a entertainer. He brings in a new fanbase and brings in more money for the UFC.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Im not debating round two or three.
> 
> I dont see how you could score round 2 for Houston but Ill have to re-watch it because I had round three as a very close round.
> 
> I don't have a gripe about Kimbo winning but it always *seems like fans don't understand the scoring system or the officiating system*.


Even though a judge seen Kimbo winning the first round as well. The whole system is dumb obviously the first round was looked at 2 different ways. One seeing Octogon control as the major difference in the fight and other seeing Houstons leg kicks as the only strikes in the round to give him the win. Either way it doesnt matter Kimbo clearly won the fight IMO. If I was scoring the first round I woulda gave them 0-0 for not doing anything.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Two things:

1. the fight was NOT boring. Unless you were expecting a flash knockdown within the first 15 seconds. Both of these guys fought a cautious tactical fight, but there was plenty of action, especially in the second and third round.

2. This fight tells us nothing about Kimbo's ground game. It simply tells us he can throw around a guy who normally fights at a weight 30 lbs. below him. If Brock Lesnar takes down Randy Couture does that surprise you? No. And neither should Kimbo who is 235-er, taking down a 205-er. 

Let Kimbo take on a legitimate heavyweight. I'd say he's at least a full year away of full time JJ and wrestling training before he can compete as a legit UFC HW.


----------



## CaseyBeast (Dec 3, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. the fight was NOT boring. Unless you were expecting a flash knockdown within the first 15 seconds. Both of these guys fought a cautious tactical fight, but there was plenty of action, especially in the second and third round.
> 
> ...


you must have never been in a fight or even sparred someone if you think that was tactical that fight was completely ridiculous and both do not deserve another fight in the ufc they should have to go elsewhere and build back a reputation.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Spec0688 said:


> I dont think anyone can honestly say they expect Kimbo to hold a belt in his career, I am a Kimbo fan and think he is a fun guy to watch, a entertainer. He brings in a new fanbase and brings in more money for the UFC.


...You're exactly right...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. the fight was NOT boring. Unless you were expecting a flash knockdown within the first 15 seconds. Both of these guys fought a cautious tactical fight, but there was plenty of action, especially in the second and third round.
> 
> ...


 
It was boring dude, Hence the boo's all the 1st round at least, the ground game that we did see out of Kimbo really showed a guy that was stronger controlling the top briefly many times, i say that because he does not possess the simple ability to control his own hips and balance in guard....

He def was boring in the end of the fight they were both pooped and Kimbo had plenty of chances to come forward and throw I was screaming at the T.V. but he didn't let those Dan Datta's go.....pretty weak.....

Best part of the fight was the throwing of Houston and all that proves is that Kimbo's ground wasn't about skill but more power.......


Kinda like the guy who is really sick right now!!!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I find it very funny right now, this whole board dispises any form of "power" in a fighter, They hate Brock because he wins with his power and now they hatin on Kimbo because they think Power let him control the ground. 

it is obvious Kimbo has been training on the ground game, and his throwing of Houston wasnt all power, it was done technically very well. although this wasnt exactly a big test in terms of testing his ground work, but he still did thing technically right when slamming an opponent and pulling off a submission. 

He would have gotten a submission if they werent so close to the fence, I am tired of all these Kimbo haters making excuses for any form of progress he makes. I kinda expected better from someone like yourself who has been on these forums for a long time and has tons of posts.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Still better than absolutely 0 offence at all and/or landing absolutely nothing, still wins you the round.


That should've been a 10-10 round, you should need to mount more of an offense to actually take a round.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> I find it very funny right now, this whole board dispises any form of "power" in a fighter, They hate Brock because he wins with his power and now they hatin on Kimbo because they think Power let him control the ground.
> 
> it is obvious Kimbo has been training on the ground game, and his throwing of Houston wasnt all power, it was done technically very well. although this wasnt exactly a big test in terms of testing his ground work, but he still did thing technically right when slamming an opponent and pulling off a submission.
> 
> He would have gotten a submission if they werent so close to the fence, I am tired of all these Kimbo haters making excuses for any form of progress he makes. I kinda expected better from someone like yourself who has been on these forums for a long time and has tons of posts.


 
Dude I bet on him.....His 1st slam was good, the rest were sloppy if you have tivo re-watch it, I mean yeah on the ground he controlled Houston I think at one point it was like Kimbo was hugging Houston from behind...:confused05: Either way there were alot of holes in the ground game and as you so correctly pointed out bro, it was Houston Alexander, he was never really known as some great ground fighter.....

EDIT: FTR....I never said that having that power advantage was cheap or unfair...it is what it is...an advantage.....:thumbsup:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't even know what to say about this fight. Houston circling for 3 minutes straight was really, really odd.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I don't even know what to say about this fight. Houston circling for 3 minutes straight was really, really odd.


 
Never seen that before...dunno what the thinking was at all there..:confused02: I think he was only focused at that point on leg kicks....Kimbo should have just rushed him.....


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I couldnt stop laughing past the 3 minute mark, Kimbo's got Arthritis in that knee, so he might of thought that if he kicks him enough he will get a easy TKO. I kinda feel bad for Houston since he might get cut now after that performance. The reason why Houston's been around so long was because he was exciting to watch with his KO's, Like Rogan said last night... hes just not fun to watch.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> I couldnt stop laughing past the 3 minute mark, Kimbo's got Arthritis in that knee, so he might of thought that if he kicks him enough he will get a easy TKO. I kinda feel bad for Houston since he might get cut now after that performance. The reason why Houston's been around so long was because he was exciting to watch with his KO's, Like Rogan said last night... hes just not fun to watch.


 
Pretty much, I think he realized he probably wouldnt win a slugfest and tried something else that not only didnt work but looked horrible at the same time.....:dunno:


----------



## 9lives (Dec 7, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I dont think either fighter controlled the octagon but if I had to pick one it would not have been kimbo in that first round.
> 
> ...
> 
> Still better than absolutely 0 offence at all and/or landing absolutely nothing, still wins you the round.


I have to admit I thought Alexander might have won both the first and the third round and escaped with a very un-deserved victory or a draw. Just watched the first round again after reading this though and it is not true that Kimbo doesn't throw or land anything. There are two exchanges in the round, one just before the 2 minute markand then one around 1:30. No heavy or super clean punches landed but you can defo argue that Kimbo came out on top from both of them. Houston landed more if you include his leg kicks but seriously, as he is just running around in circles the _whole_ round you have to hand Kimbo the control of this one and all-in-all he does win the round.

10-8 Kimbo in the third is just strange though.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

After all is said and done you have to look at it like this.....Kimbo came in this fight looking to throw hands. H.A. came in and tried to dance. Kimbo adjusted his plan instead of just swinging. Kimbo deserved that win period. I hate that H.A. had to go down like that but oh well . And how can you go against that beard??????


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

I liked watching Kimbo before he started to become more versatile. I liked the Raw Kimbo that only knew how to brawl. He is too cautious now lol.


That said, I am a Kimbo fan and look forward to his next fight however he has 0 chance of a title shot unless he sticks around for another 2 years or so.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

If he get 2 or 3 more wins under his belt i see him being around for awhile...as long as he gets that knee in check...


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

PunchYourNuts said:


> I liked watching Kimbo before he started to become more versatile. I liked the Raw Kimbo that only knew how to brawl. He is too cautious now lol.
> 
> 
> That said, I am a Kimbo fan and look forward to his next fight however he has 0 chance of a title shot unless he sticks around for another 2 years or so.


I loved the recklesness as well  Now he is as you say: Cautious.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

There really should be a slam of the night award. Kimbo deserves it after suplexing Houston through the damn mat!


----------

